# Tool demo's



## Ladrywall (Jul 30, 2013)

Wish Columbia or some of the other top tool companies had a demo program where you could demo tools before purchasing them. Maybe they could take a deposit in case of damage or the tool not being returned. In my case I've only been using the tools for 1 1/2 years and am having good luck. However, I would like to be able to test different methods (ex. 3.5" angle head behind 3" flusher instead of 3" AH behind 2.5 flusher) Just hate to spend the money on tools that may not work as well as what I'm currently doing.

I'm using a 2.5 flusher now behind the bazooka and a 3" AH. It seems to leave a little too much mud for the 2.5 and does not feather out as well as i think it should. Wondering how a 3" flusher would work but then i'd need a 3.5 AH. Decisions, decisions.

I should probably leave well enough alone as the finished product looks great but I cant help but tinker to try and increase productivity and decrease prep. (sanding, spoting corner edges and such)

Anyway, the demo thing was just a random thought I had, I'm sure it's been thought of before.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Ladrywall said:


> Wish Columbia or some of the other top tool companies had a demo program where you could demo tools before purchasing them. Maybe they could take a deposit in case of damage or the tool not being returned. In my case I've only been using the tools for 1 1/2 years and am having good luck. However, I would like to be able to test different methods (ex. 3.5" angle head behind 3" flusher instead of 3" AH behind 2.5 flusher) Just hate to spend the money on tools that may not work as well as what I'm currently doing.
> 
> I'm using a 2.5 flusher now behind the bazooka and a 3" AH. It seems to leave a little too much mud for the 2.5 and does not feather out as well as i think it should. Wondering how a 3" flusher would work but then i'd need a 3.5 AH. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> ...


 
that's my system and will never go back to a sh$tty 2 dot 5 for the reason it rides on the bevel, 3.5 runs just over and never a service work for the contractor, 

Getting info from Buys like Gaz, old man Moore as you can tell in his Vietnam pics,

anyhoo lotsa others who been behind these tools for years, 

Note if all-wall don't carry it forget it......:yes:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> that's my system and will never go back to a sh$tty 2 dot 5 for the reason it rides on the bevel, 3.5 runs just over and never a service work for the contractor,
> 
> Getting info from Buys like Gaz, old man Moore as you can tell in his Vietnam pics,
> 
> ...


not sure who makes your board but I've never seen a bevel over 2.5 JS.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> not sure who makes your board but I've never seen a bevel over 2.5 JS.


3 runs on the shoulders, 3.5 runs over, and the off rollers puke out bad board 3.5 runs through a lot, it is my system and have met lotsa guys using 2.5


----------



## Ladrywall (Jul 30, 2013)

*mudrunner*

What's Yalls opinion on the mudrunner? Tried to search the site for some info but couldn't find much. They look easier to push than the corner box, they are expensive though. Just wondering about yalls experiences versus the corner box. Thanks


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Ladrywall said:


> What's Yalls opinion on the mudrunner? Tried to search the site for some info but couldn't find much. They look easier to push than the corner box, they are expensive though. Just wondering about yalls experiences versus the corner box. Thanks


My Mudrunner sits. I use a mud tube and flushers/angle heads on a pole, instead.

Knowing what I know of the design they're trying to use, you might be better off waiting till Northstar's Secret Weapon comes out, instead of buying a Mudrunner. GreatLakesTools said in his thread that it'll be coming with angle head attachment, as well. He's not sure when, though.

Or you can wait till my Secret Secret Weapon comes out.  It's what I came up with after I built some gas shock prototypes of the kind it looks like Northstar is thinking to use. But when it might come out...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Should maybe mention that my angle box sits, as well. Since I do mostly commercial, I don't run into angles like you do with houses. If I did more houses, I'd maybe take up using the box some.

Btw, you might have better luck using an AH 1st, followed by a flusher, vs using a flusher 1st.


----------

